# Bobcat Predator Pro battery won't charge



## parfour7th (Aug 18, 2014)

Mower will not maintain charge of the battery. It has a Generac 33HP (GTV990) engine and will stall after about an hour. The battery is completely dead when this happens and will not turn over. However, once I jump the battery, it will go again for another 20 minutes before stalling again. In between cuts, as a work around I have placed a battery tender on the battery to keep it charged.

Aside from any other unusual electrical problems, is this what I want to replace?

http://www.amazon.com/STARTER-GENERAC-10455515-0E42710ESV-0E42710SRV/dp/B008LY19SY

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

There should be a blue wire running from the ignition back to the starter solenoid it is the charge circuit wire. I had to bypass one on a bunton ztr which is an older version of the same system. It has a fuse link/ diode type. It was burned out it had the same syptoms it would run, and mow but it would completely drain the battery. I could jump it, and mow for 15, or 20 mins then it would die again.


----------



## parfour7th (Aug 18, 2014)

Check out wire diagram here......page 18

http://www.oscar-wilson.com/MANUALS/BOBCAT/4156232.PDF

Electrical is not my strong suit.  However, it appears the only blue wire on the later models is associated with the electric clutch that engages mower blades.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

What kind of testing have you done? After charging the battery and letting is set for a few hrs, what's the voltage? Should be~12.7. With engine running, what is the voltage from the alt? Should be ~ 14. With battery charged, what happens to the voltage over time with engine not running? IF you have something to measure with, is there any discharge from the battery with engine not running?

By the fact you can jump start the engine and it runs for some period of time, I'd be looking at something that is thermal related. Something where the electrical connection opens or shorts after things get warm from running.

With some of these answers it could lead to the root cause of the problem.


----------

